# Video Streaming Server Anbieter gesucht



## DreamCreator (4. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte gerne in nächster Zeit einen Streaming Server aufsetzen, hab aber leider keine Ahnung welchen Anbieter ich da am Besten nehmen sollte. Hat da jemand schon Erfahrung und kann mir jemand einen Anbieter empfehlen und sagen worauf ich achten sollte. Danke schonmal !


----------



## sisela (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
schliesse mich einmal der Frage an. Bekannt sind mir ShoutCast, IceCast, Server von Real und MIcrosoft sowie Darwin Server.
Letzterer ist für mich im Moment der Interessanteste. Aber gibt es hier jemand der schon Erfahrungen mit Streaming Servern hat und der mal ein bisschen aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern kann.


----------

